# Growing out short nails



## kyte1107 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been biting my nails my whole life and just recently, a few months ago, I've stopped biting. My nails grew a bit and I was happy, unfortunately, I noticed that they started growing upwards, away from the nail bed. I felt sad knowing all my efforts had gone to waste as my nails still looked weird. There was a huge gap between the nail and the nail bed  . Has this have happened to anyone? I searched 'nails growing off the nail bed' on google and the results came up with onycholsis. I saw pictures of nails that had it, and they were more discolored than mine and I later conclueded that maybe I didn't have it.

Okay so today, I cut down my nails to where my the nails started to curve (the white) and now I have REALLY short nails. I don't know how to grow nails and I don't have any special nail serums so can anyone help me on this?

pic 1- Can you see the gap betwwen the nail and the nail bed?

pic 2- This was how long my nails were.

pic 3- I cut the too short


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes,i see your nails.Thank God you stopped bite them.I had the same problem (bitting my lips) THIS IS ANXIETY. 

okay its not a problem now,well done,and NEVER EVER BITE THEM AGAIN.

so......I dont know if this gap is caused by the bitting.

You can ask an aesthetician or a dermatologist.

Maybe its because this is your nail..its more thick and strong.

Wait a few days,or weeks until the grow a little more,and see how it goes.

They seem normal to me.

EDIT.well,now i saw that you shortened them.LET THEM grow.


----------



## kyte1107 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes I will probably see a aesthetcian or a dermatologist. And btw I've now convinced myself to stop biting my nails and let them grow. Also when you said that my nails seemed normal, I searched up my problem in google again and one of the causes might have been that I naturally have small nail beds.


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 1, 2015)

see? dont worry


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 2, 2015)

Never bite them again. Wait for some time they will grow strongly.


----------



## kyte1107 (Sep 2, 2015)

I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 2, 2015)

I had the same issue before but with my toenails. I cut them short as well hoping they would correctly grow out and eventually did. I am not sure with fingernails maybe because they grow faster than toenails.

Anyway, if you haven't already, yes, talk to a dermatologist and have them checked as well. Maybe ask if it is recommended for you to take biotin or collagen to help with your nails. I am taking collagen and my nails start growing two days after I trim them, but best to ask your derma first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyte1107 (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh okay, thank you for your advice. And I really hope my nails will grow fast and properly. So far, from looking at my nails, it's not looking good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They're growing upwards away from the nail bed again. Like, how do I stop my nail from doing that? When I finally go to the dermatologists, they would probably have the answers for me.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 5, 2015)

kyte1107 said:


> Oh okay, thank you for your advice. And I really hope my nails will grow fast and properly. So far, from looking at my nails, it's not looking good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They're growing upwards away from the nail bed again. Like, how do I stop my nail from doing that? When I finally go to the dermatologists, they would probably have the answers for me.



Have you read about Oncholysis?

I once had that when my toe was injured then it got fungi underneath, causing it to lift from the nailbed.

I found an article that might shed some light with your nail issue.

http://www.dermnetnz.org/hair-nails-sweat/onycholysis.html


----------



## kyte1107 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, I've heard of onycholosis and I've been wondering if I actually have it. My sister keeps saying that I don't have it saying and that I just have weird nails or this thing called 'fan nails' and that pictures on the internet about it look more worse than my problem. If it is onycholosis that is causing my nails to grow weird, is there any treatment for it?


----------



## Keen On Beauty (Sep 26, 2015)

By any chance do you clean too far down the nails under the free edge with a pointed object? It could be one of the possible causes of your nail problem.


----------



## kyte1107 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes!!! I have actually been doing that for a long time with a toothpick (cocktail stick?) because of the dirt in my nails. Yeh, now that you say that, that might actually be the cause of my nails growing weirdly. And if it is, what should I do to repair my nails? I'm desperate in fixing my nails so I'm hoping there's a possible fix/treatment for them.


----------



## Keen On Beauty (Oct 1, 2015)

If your nail problem was caused by infection, skin disease or an internal disorder, your doctor would help you to find the right treatment. But according to your description and the photos, most probably your nail plates are lifted as the result of prolonged nail biting and overzealous cleaning under the free edge. In this case the best cure is to avoid the causes of the nail problem and appropriately take care of your nails (if you are interested I have some nail care tips on my blog as well).

You need to give your nails time to regrow. On average, it takes between 5 to 6 months to grow from the matrix to the free edge. So, you do have to be patient. But your nail plates were not lifted in one day and they won’t be fixed in one day either.

Also, do not use any nail hardeners/strengtheners till you fix the problem, as these products can make the nails inflexible and it would prevent them from moving back down to the nail bed.

If you have any further questions, feel free to ask   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 1, 2015)

Can u upload a photo with your nail progress ?


----------



## kyte1107 (Oct 1, 2015)

To: Keen on Beauty

You're right about the prolonged nail biting and cleaning under the free edge. I've been biting my nails since I was a young child and same with the cleaning under the nails . I do it because of the dirt and disgusting gunk that's under my nails.

Btw, are you sure that my nails can be fixed and from what you're saying, can they be fixed naturally too

? I actually tried cutting the white bit off my nail then growing my nails again ages ago because I thought it would fix them and restart the whole nail growing but my nails have still ended up the same as before in the same shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Oh and btw what do you mean by the matrix? Is it the cresent moon thingy that you have on your nails?


----------



## kyte1107 (Oct 1, 2015)

To: makeupilove

My nails have grown just a tiny bit since the last picture. I don't really know what to do with them tbh. Like, I know that my nails that I've grown aren't going to reattach to my nail bed so should I just cut them? Would that help in any way to improve my nails or? I don't know. I still desperate in fixing them so any solution would help. I know that you have to wait months for your nails to fix themselves but I don't actually know if it works because, like I mentioned in my previous comment, I did this a long time ago and it didn't work. Maybe I done something wrong but my nail beds still haven't 'healed' and are still making my nails grow away from nail bed.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 2, 2015)

It takes time sweetie


----------



## kyte1107 (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 3, 2015)

and please dont clip your nails again


----------



## kyte1107 (Oct 5, 2015)

Will not cutting them help my nails fix themselves? My nails are a bit long and since my nails have a weird shape they don't look particularly nice so I was planning to cut them.


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 15, 2015)

i think by not cutting them u will help them not be destroyed again.


----------

